# mech. needed



## scotty2hotty (Mar 9, 2012)

I just bought a 04 GTO and noticed my driver side rear tire is kicked back twards the rear of the car in the fender and the passenger side rear tire is kicked out twards the fender does any one know of a mechanic they trust near the corpus christi area or even San Antonio area or have any suggestions.


----------

